# دراسة الماجستير في الميكاترونكس



## closer1979 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عندي بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية فأرجو من الاخوة المهندسين وبالاخص المصريين الي عنده اي فكرة عن الجامعات المصرية المعتمدة الي تعطي ماجستير في هندسة الميكاترونكس (اسماء الجامعات - نظام الدراسة - الخ ) وللاهمية بالله عليكم ارجو الرد


----------

